# LCdH In Köln



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

*LCdH In Köln*

A trip to Germany for the World Cup would not be complete without stopping in at LCdH in Köln and meeting Herr Wolters. He is one of the nicest guys you'll ever meet.










The selection he offered was amazing.



















And I couldn't leave without making a puchase. The BCJs are from Jan 1999


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: LCdH In Köln*

very cool! :dr


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: LCdH In Köln*

Nice work, Pooner! Herr Wolters looks kinda drunk in that photo.... did you just make your purchase?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: LCdH In Köln*



Lumpold said:


> Nice work, Pooner! Herr Wolters looks kinda drunk in that photo.... did you just make your purchase?


The drunk, my friend, is on the left. 
Yes sir - purchase transacted while in the shop.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: LCdH In Köln*



pnoon said:


> The drunk, my friend, is on the left.
> Yes sir - purchase transacted while in the shop.


Your friend the drunk, or our friend the drunk?

But was the photo pre- or post-purchase?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: LCdH In Köln*



Lumpold said:


> Your friend the drunk, or our friend the drunk?
> 
> But was the photo pre- or post-purchase?


The drunk, my friend *Lumpy*, is on the left. (pnoon (L) Herr Wolters (R))
Photo is post-purchase.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: LCdH In Köln*

Sorry, in a faecetios mood, aren't you EVERYONES friend when you're drunk? Or at least the women.... 

Post-purchase, so he's happy cos he just saw $XXX come over his counter... but he runs an LCdH, so I'm willing to bet he's a top notch bloke.

I'm just pulling yer leg, Peter, you know, the one with bells on.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: LCdH In Köln*

Realy nice photos. I always wondered what his shop looked like.

I think he has another shop as well. Great photos.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: LCdH In Köln*

Damn! That's almost as big as Da Klugs' humi!


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: LCdH In Köln*

Verrry nice, beats hell out of the one in Playa I just visited. But the gal serving me coffee was cuter than Herr Wolters


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: LCdH In Köln*

Nice pics Peter, thanks for sharing!


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: LCdH In Köln*

Great pics Peter. Glad you enjoyed your trip...great talking to you for the first time Friday night.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: LCdH In Köln*

You look happy peter..good times..


----------



## TimL (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: LCdH In Köln*

Very nice!! Thanks for posting the images. 

Any inside info on what LCDH is letting us have next?


----------



## zamco17 (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: LCdH In Köln*

:dr :dr :dr :dr :dr


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: LCdH In Köln*

Thanks for the pics Peter, I bet you had a great time!


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: LCdH In Köln*

What no BGM's....goodness! Must have been cool for sure. How are you enjoying the Cup?


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: LCdH In Köln*

Great pics, poon! Thanks!:w

:ms NCRM


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

*Re: LCdH In Köln*

Wanna hear all about it at the SoCal herf!


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: LCdH In Köln*

The CJ's are awesome:dr .. Pete thanks for the gift 
Ummm Beerbob stole the PLPC....the bastage!!!!
can I get another??....


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: LCdH In Köln*

ACHT MIEN GOTT!!!! thats a nice store....UBER ALLES DEUTCHLAND!!


----------



## Deem (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: LCdH In Köln*

Peter, nice pics.
What are those in your pocket? Cuesta Rey CentroFinos?  
See you at SoCal.
Bring some more of that great Russian Vodka that starts with D............
I'm all out....need another bottle from the raffle!

Deem


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*Re: LCdH In Köln*

Thanks for sharing the pictures. A pretty impressive setup there.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: LCdH In Köln*



Deem said:


> Peter, nice pics.
> What are those in your pocket? Cuesta Rey CentroFinos?
> See you at SoCal.
> Bring some more of that great Russian Vodka that starts with D............
> ...


You've got a good eye there. It's a *picture* of CR CentroFinos on a t-shirt commemorating Liberty Tobacco's 30 year anni.
Looking forward to seeing you again as well.
I see what I can do about getting more Youri Dolgoruki. Suffice it to say, I will NOT come empty handed.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*Re: LCdH In Köln*

These pictures are still cool.


----------



## al two (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: LCdH In Köln*

i got a chance to check it out when i was there this past summer.

ahhhhhhhh, like a kid in a candy store. :dr

awesome selection and great people there. a definite must stop if you're in Germany.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: LCdH In Köln*

Oh God... Habanos heaven.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: LCdH In Köln*

I love this thread. :dr


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

*Re: LCdH In Köln*

Is this the same Christopher Wolters that appears to be the co-owner of the LCdH in Hamburg also? If so, he's THE man.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: LCdH In Köln*



wij said:


> Is this the same Christopher Wolters that appears to be the co-owner of the LCdH in Hamburg also? If so, he's THE man.


Yes it is. And yes he is.


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: LCdH In Köln*

HOLY SH&T! That does look like a candy store. :dr


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: LCdH In Köln*

I know where I am going on my vacation this year.  :dr


----------

